# Any electrical gurus here......



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

We have a place in Caseville that is used basically just in the warmer months. There is no furnace but we do use an electric heater if we need to warm the place up. I stay up there once in a while for ice fishing but man, its cold while I wait for the heater to do its thing. I was up there yesterday and on the way home wondered if there is a way to turn the heater on while at my house in Chesterfield thru the iphone? Can it be done? I'd ask a neighbor to go inside and turn it on but they're all retired and down in Florida by now.


----------



## mark.n.chip (Jun 16, 2007)

If you have internet at that location then yes it can be done.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

If you have one just take a propane heater up to get it up to temp then use your electric heat ! Like this 
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...-double-burner-30-000-btu-200023?cm_vc=-10005 
It wont take long and then you have back up if power goes out! I actually used this in the main part of my house last year when my furnace went down only needed one burner once it was up to temp !


----------



## CrawlerHarness (Dec 9, 2017)

Buddwiser said:


> We have a place in Caseville that is used basically just in the warmer months. There is no furnace but we do use an electric heater if we need to warm the place up. I stay up there once in a while for ice fishing but man, its cold while I wait for the heater to do its thing. I was up there yesterday and on the way home wondered if there is a way to turn the heater on while at my house in Chesterfield thru the iphone? Can it be done? I'd ask a neighbor to go inside and turn it on but they're all retired and down in Florida by now.


Sure, just give me the address and the key. I will make sure she is warm when you get there. Do I have to leave when you arrive though?


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Put in a ventless wall unit.They will drive out the chill real fast.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks for the replys so far. All good suggestions............well, except for one, anyhow. We have a pretty good electric heater and we looked into a gas heat system but the cost of a propane tank, gas and hooking it up didn't make sense for what we intend on doing.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

This will work if you have a landline or a landline copy like Verizon's

Has a relay so you can switch to a different thermostat so you can get it warming up while you're on your way

https://www.amazon.com/Control-Prod...OL+PRODUCTS+WITH+OUTPUT&qid=1607432783&sr=8-7


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

FREEPOP said:


> This will work if you have a landline or a landline copy like Verizon's
> 
> ....


Unfortunately we do not have a land line but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Big Buddy heaters will heat a room up in a hurry. We keep our cabin nice and toasty usually just running one heater on low.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

https://www.samsung.com/us/smart-home/

If you have internet, this should work


----------



## Ronnie D (Dec 8, 2020)

Buddwiser said:


> We have a place in Caseville that is used basically just in the warmer months. There is no furnace but we do use an electric heater if we need to warm the place up. I stay up there once in a while for ice fishing but man, its cold while I wait for the heater to do its thing. I was up there yesterday and on the way home wondered if there is a way to turn the heater on while at my house in Chesterfield thru the iphone? Can it be done? I'd ask a neighbor to go inside and turn it on but they're all retired and down in Florida by now.


Hi Bud. You might need a tech savvy 13 year old to help ya with this. If you install a nest thermostat and either connet to internet or a wi fi hotspot you will be able to control heat through any smartphone. You can buy a cheap router to setup own wi fi


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

Just a head's up if you do go the wifi/internet based smart thermostat: Make sure you confirm the lowest set temp before buying it. Some will go as low as 35 degrees, but when I was looking into them for my garage/shop, I noticed that many wouldn't go much below 50/60 deg, which was warmer than I wanted to keep it all winter when I wasn't out there.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Ronnie D said:


> You might need a tech savvy 13 year old to help ya with this.


My 14 year old granson fits the bill exactly. Since I'm about computer illiterate as can be, he'll have to do.



usedtobeayooper said:


> I noticed that many wouldn't go much below 50/60 deg, which was warmer than I wanted to keep it all winter when I wasn't out there.


Yeah...thats a little too warm when no one is there plus the heater is electric and the bills for electricity up there are atrocious so having something having to run long enough to produce that much heat wouldn't cut it.

My thanks to all of you for your suggestions.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

No neighbors or high school kid that is responsible enough to light or throw breakers??

Our daughter did that for a neighbor. That one was easy as it was electric heat and she just had to throw couple breakers and shovel off the back porch. They were good friends and gave her something nice for Christmas or so..


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

22 Chuck said:


> No neighbors or high school kid that is responsible enough to light or throw breakers??
> ...........


The only time we see high school kids is when they come to visit their grandparents in the summer. There are no neighbors I know still around as they have all gone south for the winter.


----------



## SteelShot (Jan 26, 2011)

usedtobeayooper said:


> Just a head's up if you do go the wifi/internet based smart thermostat: Make sure you confirm the lowest set temp before buying it. Some will go as low as 35 degrees, but when I was looking into them for my garage/shop, I noticed that many wouldn't go much below 50/60 deg, which was warmer than I wanted to keep it all winter when I wasn't out there.


This might not be an issue. If you don’t need the heat on when you aren’t there you can just turn the heat off. When ready to go up, turn it on. The smart thermostats are designed for heating systems. I don’t think you mentioned what type of electric heater you have. If it is something with a wall thermostat then your all set. You’ll just need a wireless hot spot that can get a signal and a cheap router. 

If you are using a space heater you still need a hot spot and router but can just get a wifi plug that can be turned on remotely. 

We are setting up an Ecobe smart thermostat with a Verizon hotspot at our place this year. We have a LP furnace and keep the heat at 45 when we aren’t there. We don’t drain the pipes so we want to know if the furnace stops working. The Ecobe will let us see the temp on our phone anytime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

You have all given great suggestions but most of them concern stuff I'm not educated on. I grew up with a big black rotary phone with a party line, black and white tv's and the only computer I ever saw in my youth was those triangle thingamabobs (slide rule) so all the computer talk doesn't necessarily compute. I get the gist of it but is there any place I could get detailed information on what Steel Shot has suggested for a space heater. We have one of those infrared space heaters with a built in thermostat that does a great job as the cabin is only 800 or so square feet.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

Do you have an idea on how long you may keep the cabin? If it's something you plan on keeping I would just bite the bullet and get a furnace installed. You probably will not regret it.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

If you have wifi available, you can turn anything you plug into an outlet on/off with your phone.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

jampg said:


> Do you have an idea on how long you may keep the cabin? If it's something you plan on keeping I would just bite the bullet and get a furnace installed. You probably will not regret it.


Already looked into that and the cost wasn't worth it besides, there isn't room for a furnace. We would have to give up a bedroom and that ain't happening. The place sits on a slab and the only other option was to go into the attic. Not worth the hassle or cost of that and a propane tank and fuel.


----------

